# Some of our members got to try out Todd's A-MAZE-N Pellet Smoker - see what they thought of it!



## jennio11 (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi everyone!  Most of you may not know me, but I'm a member of the Huddler team and I work with our great sponsors here at SMF.  That means that, among others, I get to work with Todd Johnson of A-MAZE-N Products.  A few weeks ago, we asked some of our members here at SMF to try out the A-MAZE-N Pellet Smoker.  After they got a chance to try it out a few times, we asked them to share their thoughts, results and QViews so that anyone who HASN'T experienced it can find out what they're missing.  Here's what they had to say!  Thanks so much to Todd and to all of our testers!  You can check out all of the A-MAZE-N Products here!

*If you have tried out Todd's AMNPS and would like to leave a review, please do so as a reply to this thread or on the product page here!  We'd love to hear from you!*

*Got some Pitmaster blend going right now smoking some burgers....what a great smelling blend!!! Can't wait for those burger to be done!!! They sure started easier than the solid wood blends.*

-          _gotarace_

My family had been complaining that my food was too smokey and did not want anything smoked until further notice… With great anticipation I loaded my new AMNPS with Todd's Pitmaster's Choice Pellets and proceeded to smoke up 4 racks of Spare Ribs today. I used a 4-2-.75 procedure and right up front, they all commented on the Sweet smell of the smoke. For the first time I was allowed to leave the door leading to the area where the smoker is, open. After 7 hours of smoke wafting through the house and neighborhood the Ribs were ready. *With nervous anticipation I watched as 5 girls took their first few bites of the perfectly tender meat. After a few minutes the first bones hit the plate, all members of my picky family were unanimous in proclaiming the Ribs smoked with the Pitmaster's Choice...The best ribs ever!... Even with the 4 hour application of smoke up front, the rib were mildly smokey with a gentle fruity sweet finish, no bitterness at all… *This wonderful combination of Hickory, Cherry and Maple is truly a winner and will very likely be the only flavor Pellets I will ever buy again.

Back on St. Patrick's Day I picked up 3 Corned Points, each about 4 lbs. I finally got around to Smoking one up to make Pastrami. I put together my Rub and gave the Beef a good schmear of Yellow Mustard. Applied the Rub liberally and let it rest while I fired up the MES and the AMNPS with 2 and 1/2 rows of the ever popular Pitmaster's Choice. Set the Temp set point at 220*F and let it go for 20 minutes the actual ran from 210 to 230*F then fired the AMNPS. The PMC lit fast and burned consistently in the slight breeze. *The aroma is very pleasant with the distinct fruity notes of the Cherry and Maple with just a tickle of spice from the Hickory. This is truly a winner!*

-          _Chef JimmyJ _













AMNPS Image 1 Chef JimmyJ.jpeg



__ jennio11
__ Jul 25, 2012






*Isn't that just a beautiful color??  And the taste?  INDESCRIBABLE!  Absolutely delicious!  You can taste the subtle flavors of the mix of woods, yet they blend together beautifully! *– 

-          _Pops6927_













AMNPS Image 1 Pops.jpeg



__ jennio11
__ Jul 25, 2012






*I was somewhat surprised at the size of the device. I had expected something much larger. I guess big things do come in small packages.*

*In comparing it to my usual hot plate method here are my observations:*

*The AMNPS definitely does a much better job of cold smoking in mild weather. Temperatures were never a concern.*

*It is easier to use. Normally I would load a cast iron pan with chips and chunks, place some foil over the top, and then punch some holes in the foil. With the AMNPS, I just loaded some pellets and lit it.*

-          _Solaryellow_













AMNPS Image 1 solaryellow.jpeg



__ jennio11
__ Jul 25, 2012






*Bride just said, "That is the best smelling smoke that has ever come out of the smoker"  ..... How can you beat that !!!!!!!*

*The color is awesome... with salt only on them, the flavor is unbelievable.... no acrid creosote of "overly" smoked flavor.... I am impressed with the perfect smoke flavor and "Better Homes and Garden" perfect color.... Now I know the secret to smoking meat....*

Things I learned....  "Pitmaster Blend Pellets" will provide the smoked food enthusiast with a *very forgiving blend*.....  *The subtle flavor and aroma will please even your mother/father-in-law who still thinks you can't smoke food*.... you can smoke the food for hours and there will be no acrid, creosote, bitter flavors...  You can double smoke the food and the dog will still like it and fight you for it.

*I have built several smoke generators... None compare to this AMNPS of Todd's.....*

-          _Dave Omak_













AMNPS Image 3 Dave Omak.jpeg



__ jennio11
__ Jul 25, 2012





   













AMNPS Image 2 Dave Omak.jpeg



__ jennio11
__ Jul 25, 2012






Bought some almonds to snack on during my flight to Israel. Never opened them. Came home and had a few. Not very smoky for Smokehouse Almonds.  What to do? I have an AMNPS and a cardboard box. Let's make these nuts smoky.













AMNPS Image 1 Alelover.jpeg



__ jennio11
__ Jul 25, 2012






Totally way better now!

-          _Alelover_













AMNPS Image 4 Dave Omak.jpeg



__ jennio11
__ Jul 25, 2012






Dave Omak

I'm always amazed at the perfect amount of smoke the AMNPS and Pitmasters Choice pellets puts out....

*And the aroma is killer.... not acrid or stinging to the nose.... Sweet and mild.....*

Ribs after 3 hours of Pitmasters Choice pellets.... started with a full row of pellets and 1 1/2 inches of row left....

I am sure the AMNPS will smoke for 11-12 hours on 1# of Pitmasters Choice pellets...  

*The ribs have a great color and the smell of the smoke is awesome.*


----------



## wjordan52 (Jul 25, 2012)

I have to agree with everything said so far.  One thing I would like to add is that the AMNPS works EXACTLY as advertised... first time and every time. You put in the pellets of choice (I also love the Pitmaster's Blend), light one or both ends, let it flame for 5 - 10 minutes, then blow out the flame. For the next 10+ hours it will produce the perfect amount of smoke! It's so easy it almost feels like cheating.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 26, 2012)

When I first saw the AMNPS I was intrigued and after doing a few long smokes on my GOSM I was more intrigued because I was getting tired of adding wood and trying to keep the smoke going. I wanted to do overnight smokes and get some sleep but if I had to keep adding wood that wasn't going to happen. So I started researching the AMNPS and propane smokers and was finding that they don't work very good together. With a lot of help from Todd, Eric (forluvofsmoke), NWDave and Pops' smokehouse I came up with a solution, an external fire box to place the AMNPS in.

Todd really helped me out a lot with this and made things much easier for me to complete this (I won't say what he did but it was an incredible act of customer service)!

The AMNPS has made smoking much easier and better for me. I can load it up and get 10 hours of perfect smoke. I have learned I can adjust the amount of smoke by lighting both ends or loading one full row and one half row and lighting both and get 1 1/2 hours of heavy smoke that will transition itself into 3 more hours of light smoke. I have also used it inside the smoke chamber for cold smoking cheese and the cheese came out wonderful!

The AMNPS is incredible and I can't see myself ever using chips or chunks again! And with Todd's customer service I will never buy pellets from any other source, even if they would be a lot cheaper. Customer service means a lot to me and I will pay a little more to get it, but with Amazen Products I don't think I'll have to do that, his prices are very reasonable! Oh, and I can't get the Pitmaster's Choice pellets anywhere else and the flavor they produce is delicious!

THANKS Todd! and everyone else who helped me to get this to work, it has taken my smoking to another level!!!

Here's a link if anyone is interested in how the AMNPS is working in my EFB:

 http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/122647/amnps-in-my-gosm-rear-fire-box-mod-update-first-long-smoke

And a couple of Q-views of what the AMNPS has produced:













102_0661.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ Jul 26, 2012


















102_0805.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ Jul 26, 2012


















102_0837.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ Jul 26, 2012


















102_0848.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ Jul 26, 2012


















102_0874.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ Jul 26, 2012


----------



## curmudgeon77 (Jul 26, 2012)

I've spent way more hours than I should have, sitting and making wood chips for my MES-40. Also, a local outlet had bags of wood chips on sale at a price so low it must have been a mistake so I bought a bunch of them as well. Then, because I wanted to be able to cold smoke cheese, I bought one of Todd's pellet smokers. The AMNPS did such a great job with the cheese I tried it for hot smoking some ribs, then some chicken, then some pork loins, shoulders, etc., etc. Now, my question is, what am I going to do with all those bags and boxes of wood chips? Thanks Todd for a great little piece of equipment.

Ross.

Southern Ontario, Canada.


----------



## driedstick (Jul 26, 2012)

This maze and tube works awsome. Great Job Todd.!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  And the customer service is 1st class.

Steve.


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 26, 2012)

I have been using AMNS and AMNPS since the beginning. Being one of the guys that got to test out the prototypes was a lot of fun. I have been running it in my SmokinTex1400 and in my Cameron Smoke N Fold that I take with the motorhome. These units are awesome for both hot and cold smokes and Todd's customer service has always been top notch


----------



## flareside92 (Jul 27, 2012)

I used to fight the burning questions when trying to learn how to smoke. Wet or dry chips? how long do I leave it in for? why won't they burn like they are supposed to? Why can't I get things the way I want them? Why is everything so smokey? Not anymore! I started with the AMNSsmoker and purchased the AMNPS shortly after.

My family raved over how I improved! I even bought my kids the AMNPS for Christmas and they love it.

Great Job Todd and THANKS!


----------



## mike johnson (Jul 27, 2012)

I bought the AMNPS after seeing it talked about here and again seeing it in the new COOK BOOK ( which is AMAZING ). I love it!!! I have done cheese and now use it instead of my chip box in my smoker. The AMNPS works great at upto 245deg. so far and when your doing a brisket you dont have to stay up all night adding chips any longer.That alone is worth the price. I whole heartedly stand by this amazing product and to top it off. When I shot off an e-mail to the owner of AMNPS I had a reply within a few hours NOT DAYS. With his attention to detail and the care he has for his customers I will be singing his praise to all my smoking buddies.


----------



## gotarace (Jul 27, 2012)

I love the Ease and Results i get with Todd's little miracle the AMNPS. I still use my original version of the AMAZEN with dust for shorter cold smokes or quick hot smokes...but if you want 10 hours of consistent thin blue smoke... you will looking a long time to find any product that compares to http://www.amazenproducts.com/  line of smoke generators. Todd's line of smoke generators are second to none...built with high quality materials...and the customer service is in a class of it's own...you have a problem or question you won't have either for long!!!

Let's talk quality of the pellets and dust for a bit...These products are 100% of the wood you order...you order hickory dust.. it is pure hickory dust. Not a blend of hickory and a cheaper filler wood. You order pellets expect more of the same..100% of the wood you order. I don't know about you but i love having the confidence and piece of mind that when i feed my friends or family food i smoked.... there was no strange fillers or binders holding the pellets together. 

I was lucky enough to be included in a test of Todd's new blend of pellets...PITMASTER'S CHOICE. What a great combination of woods..1/3 hickory...1/3 cherry...1/3 maple. The flavor combination here is spot on...a mild sweet smoke flavor...not a overpowering in your face smoke explosion. It really blends well with most meats and cheese. The smell of the burning pellets coming out of your smoker is unreal... i have found myself standing in the thin blue smoke just enjoying the sweet aroma. Enough about the product lets look at a few results...













087.JPG



__ gotarace
__ Jul 27, 2012






Ribs checked at the 2 hour mark on my MES 30...2 different types of rub.













016.JPG



__ gotarace
__ Jul 27, 2012






Belly Bacon cold smoked with Pitmaster's Choice for 12 hours...nice color...great flavor!!!













019.JPG



__ gotarace
__ Jul 27, 2012






Sirloin Tip roast...smoked with Pitmaster's choice...sliced thin for roast beef sammies!!!













009.JPG



__ gotarace
__ Jul 27, 2012






Sliced thin...served on french rolls...cheese and Au Jus...awesome!!!

This blend will not disappoint...a nice balance of smoke and flavor.

I have to say i have bought many products for smoking meat and the Amazen line of products have been one of the best "bang for your buck" products i have purchased for my smoker. Thank you Todd for providing a product that turned my ho-hum MES smoker into a quality smoking machine!!! I really need to get me a new tube pellet smoker and complete my line of Amazen smoke generators...i bet it would work wonders on my gas grill!!!

Len


----------



## eman (Jul 28, 2012)

I was a skeptic when the AMNS first came out. One of the members won one at the N.Florida gathering and gave it to me.

 Used it in My MES 40 and it worked great. Now i have the AMNPS and use it for both hot and cold smokes,

 The only draw back i ever felt that existed w/ The MES was the fact that you had to feed it chips every 45 min / hour.

Now w/ the AMNPS i can do all night smokes and not have to stay awake or wake up every hour.

 The pitmaster blend is great on every thing i have tried it on.

 Will be smoking pastrami w/ the AMNPS and the pit master pellets tomorrow.

 KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK TODD!!!


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 28, 2012)

eman said:


> I was a skeptic when the AMNS first came out. One of the members won one at the N.Florida gathering and gave it to me.
> 
> Used it in My MES 40 and it worked great. Now i have the AMNPS and use it for both hot and cold smokes,
> 
> ...


Updates expected!

I love the Pitmaster's Choice and I love Pastrami but haven't tried the two together yet so I am interested in this!


----------



## jtnf (Jul 30, 2012)

S2K9K said:


> Updates expected!


+1


----------



## vt dukhntr (Jul 30, 2012)

Only good things to say so far about my new AMZNPS.  Was in a littel hurry with lighting and found that wasn't good, but once I FOLLOWED the directions and was more patiet, I had breat smoke that lasted a long time.  Additionally, I spoke with Todd on the phone...GREAT customer service. 

Thanks Todd

~Dave


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 30, 2012)

I have been using Todds AMZNS/PS for a couple years now with great results. Used in my smokehouse, Bradley, Master Forge Gasser and soon my WMSJ/JR Mod.

Here is the AMZNPS cold smoking some cheese and pickles in my Bradley. I used some ice to keep the pickles moist.

Todd has a great cold smoker product and i'm 100% satisfied.....Thanks Todd













amznch46.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jul 30, 2012


















smokpikl4.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jul 30, 2012


----------



## coffee_junkie (Jul 30, 2012)

I have to say that I have used this product many times, I have never been able to keep the pellets going no matter how hard I try. I have tried everything. I do however like it with the dust, works great every time.


----------



## eman (Jul 30, 2012)

15 lbs of pastrami smoked w/ the pit master blend . Smoked to 165 -170 then steamed to 190. will slice and pkg tomorrow.

 Great flavor and not bad for my first time from a brisket


----------



## daveomak (Jul 30, 2012)

coffee_junkie said:


> I have to say that I have used this product many times, I have never been able to keep the pellets going no matter how hard I try. I have tried everything. I do however like it with the dust, works great every time.


Have you spoke with Todd about your situation ???  He may have a solution for you to try....   Dave


----------



## mike johnson (Jul 31, 2012)

Follow instructions to the letter. I have a masterbuilt 40.I pull out the chip tray and set the amnps right on the box over the air intake. I dont use water and i pull the chip loader out about 1 inch. I havent had it go out once in 20 or so times using it.


----------



## frosty (Aug 1, 2012)

I have hade excellent luck with my pellet smoker.  No complaints, just a great product!!!


----------



## billmc40 (Aug 1, 2012)

Do the fine folks at AMAZEN Pellet Smokers ever offer shipping specials/


----------



## daveomak (Aug 1, 2012)

billmc40 said:


> Do the fine folks at AMAZEN Pellet Smokers ever offer shipping specials/


Yes Todd does.... Fast, fair, friendly, honest and the best smoke generator in the industry... that is pretty special....  

And he offers Pitmaster's Choice pellets too..... the finest, smoothest, most delicate smoke aroma and flavor you can find......  Other than that, he's pretty much "Run of the Mill" all around great guy that supports this forum with a few "free-bees" for the competitions..... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  ...

No, I don't work for the company....  I have done some testing for him and tested his new products.... I am impressed with Todd and his company....  Does it show ??    Dave


----------



## jjwdiver (Aug 1, 2012)

2 years ago I made a life changing decision to move from a hometown I had been in for 46 years, selling and giving away 98-percent of everything we owned. One of the toughest things to see go was my array of grills and a smoker I had fallen in love with.  With 5 suitcases, my wife and I moved from Minnesota to the US Virgin island of St. John.  

I set that stage to say that very soon after moving I bought a Weber Kettle and then realized there was no quality woods for smoking. With the help of SMF, I was turned onto Todd and his products and quickly ordered it. Todd even had to add the Virgin Islands as an option to online ordering (Thanks Todd!!)  Huge cudos to the quality of his service and going way above the standard for someone he had never met.

Once I received the AMNS, I was so relieved that I could once again produce high quality smoked items with just the Weber Kettle. Then he made the AMNPS, and I had to try it. So easy to use and the results are fantastic. 

I just received some of the Pitmaster Choice mix and when I did a batch of cheese just a few days ago my wife was raving about the sweet smell of the TBS.  I always sneak a taste before setting it in the fridge for it's rest, and I can hardly wait for the 2 weeks so I can get at the cheeses I did. Fantastic smell, and my ribs have never been more flavorful.

John Westgard













IMG_1537.JPG



__ jjwdiver
__ Aug 1, 2012


----------



## onebadmofo (Aug 2, 2012)

Minnesota to the Virgin Islands.

Once can dream! :)


----------



## hickorychip (Aug 2, 2012)

I have used my maze for cold smoking cheese and for mixed nuts. I love it!Good work Todd.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 6, 2012)

Last week i talked to Todd and asked him if he could make a 6" round AMZNPS for my wsj/mod.

He said on its way.

Here is the 6" in my wsj/mod cold smoking some cheese sticks.

Note there is no charcoal or fan device in the bottom.













miniamznps.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Aug 6, 2012






This pic is burn about half way, approx 1.5 hours













mini1.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Aug 6, 2012






Now lets smoke cheese.













mini2.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Aug 6, 2012






Cheese sticks in the smoke













mini10.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Aug 6, 2012


















mini3.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Aug 6, 2012


















mini9.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Aug 6, 2012


















mini8.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Aug 6, 2012






Cheese all done. Gave the sticks 2 hours of smoke. Normally i vac seal but my sealer is in storage until we get full time in the RV.













mini12.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Aug 6, 2012






A video for ya.







Another fine AMZNS Product....Thanks Todd


----------



## kadoka (Aug 6, 2012)

Gotta throw my 2 cents in as well. I have made nuts, several kinds of cheese, and the best bacon I 've ever had among other things. All made with ease and great satisfaction to family and friends. Even got a couple of buddies to buy thier own AMNPS. Thank you thank you Todd!!


----------



## driedstick (Aug 6, 2012)

Luv mine just did somemore cheese this weekend.

very Nice video Nepas  - what size pot is that I think i want to build one of those smokers just for cheeze and salmon. is that a aluminum pot?? I wonder if a old

granite canner would work??

Great job on that 6" tube Todd. I may be calling you for one also.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 6, 2012)

driedstick said:


> Luv mine just did somemore cheese this weekend.
> 
> very Nice video Nepas  - what size pot is that I think i want to build one of those smokers just for cheeze and salmon. is that a aluminum pot?? I wonder if a old
> 
> ...


Pot needs to be a 32qt. Anything else will either be to small around or to big and wont sit inside the sjoe.

Yes its a 32 qt Imusa tamale/steamer.


----------



## tatonka3a2 (Aug 6, 2012)

Nepas - that is a great idea!!  I want a 6" tube now too!!


----------



## mfritz (Aug 7, 2012)

I have been curing pork loin for 8 days got my new amnps and pellets in the mail today.

Placed AMNPS in oven to burn off residual oil as instructed.

Lit smoker on both ends with propane torch and it would not stay burning for the 10 minutes suggested,  Relit same thing but is smoking.

Placed in mes 40 with wood pan and wood loader removed stopped smoking within ten minutes.

Repeated process same results.

What is going on any help would be greatly appreciated.

Is it possible the pellets are moist?

I am using hickory pellets I purchased with my AMNPS.


----------



## driedstick (Aug 7, 2012)

mfritz, you may be right on the pellets try putting them in the microwave for about 10sec or so, also do a search they have talked about putting pellet in microwave quite a bit around here, also try to call or email Todd he will help for sure.

just did a search and they said about a 1 minute in microwave.


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 7, 2012)

If it has stopped smoking, it's most likely starving for oxygen

I am assuming you're cold smoking....Correct?

A slight breeze makes all the difference, especially, when it's been so hot and humid out

TJ


----------



## sam3 (Aug 7, 2012)

driedstick said:


> mfritz, you may be right on the pellets try putting them in the microwave for about 10sec or so, also do a search they have talked about putting pellet in microwave quite a bit around here, also try to call or email Todd he will help for sure.
> 
> just did a search and they said about a 1 minute in microwave.


Yep, this is what I do too. Works like a charm. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Todd has a great product!


----------



## mfritz (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks for your replies I switched to a different bag of pellets and it worked great would the microwave be the best way to dry out the hickory pellets I have a cabelas dehydrator thought maybe that would work I'd hate to throw out 5 lbs of pellets.  By the way The pork turned out great,  Thin sliced it for Canadian bacon.  The AMNPS is going to great I was having problems getting enough smoke from the MES alone now smoke galore.  Great product


----------



## i bleed blue (Aug 8, 2012)

Where in a Bullet Smoker is the best location for the AMNPS? In my Brinkmann Electric Gourmet, I put a grate above the element....put an upside down pie pan on the grill grate and the AMNPS on the pie pan. I have good airflow for the smoke and get about 2-2.5 hours in one row, however I think the temps are too high in its current location. Would it be better to drill 3 holes to install a grill grate at a higher elevation from the element, or B) Put the AMNPS in the empty Water Bowl and install a foil tent.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 8, 2012)

mfritz said:


> Thanks for your replies I switched to a different bag of pellets and it worked great would the microwave be the best way to dry out the hickory pellets I have a cabelas dehydrator thought maybe that would work I'd hate to throw out 5 lbs of pellets.  By the way The pork turned out great,  Thin sliced it for Canadian bacon.  The AMNPS is going to great I was having problems getting enough smoke from the MES alone now smoke galore.  Great product


 Don't toss the Hickory pellets you just need to get them dryer. The Dehydrator will work...Or... It may just be easier to nuke them as needed or load the AMNPS and heat/dry the pellets inside your Smoker while it is preheating...JJ


----------



## gotarace (Aug 8, 2012)

mfritz said:


> Thanks for your replies I switched to a different bag of pellets and it worked great would the microwave be the best way to dry out the hickory pellets I have a cabelas dehydrator thought maybe that would work I'd hate to throw out 5 lbs of pellets.  By the way The pork turned out great,  Thin sliced it for Canadian bacon.  The AMNPS is going to great I was having problems getting enough smoke from the MES alone now smoke galore.  Great product


A thin layer of maple pellets on the bottom... then covered with hickory pellets works well also. Hickory is one of the harder pellets to burn by itself while the maple seams to burn with ease. The combination of the two pellets works well. This method works well with cherry pellets also.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Len


----------



## ironhorse07 (Aug 8, 2012)

That 6" tube sure looks cute. Gonna have to get one for my mini wsm, great idea.


----------



## bryantom (Aug 9, 2012)

Glad to see that I am not the only person that the AMNPS won't work for.  I have done everything that I can think of and the pellets won't stay smoking, hell I can't even keep them burning and I'm using a propane torch to light them.


----------



## jjwdiver (Aug 10, 2012)

Its all about the moisture content and having enough O2 to keep them going - same issue I had with charcoal use and now that is solved!  Follow the directions to the letter and it should be no problem.


----------



## shields (Aug 10, 2012)

I am very interested in this product.  I just want to be clear prior to purchase.  I have a side firebox, modded up silver smoker.  Been tweaking it over the last few smokes.  Is this product beneficial for a horizontal setup?  I typically am doing shoulders, ribs, chicken.  I wont do much Cold Smoking.  If this is recommended for my type of smoker, where would you place smoker inside the chamber?


----------



## ghostred7 (Aug 11, 2012)

Absolutely love the AMNPS.  I haven't used the chip tray in my MES40 once since I got it and started using it.  My wife, who is only "meh" about smoke/bbq (wtf is wrong with her? LOL) said that the AMNPS & Pitmaster Blend smelled good enough she wished she could eat the smoke!  I've turned on several people to it and will certainly continue to do so.


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 11, 2012)

Shields said:


> I am very interested in this product.  I just want to be clear prior to purchase.  I have a side firebox, modded up silver smoker.  Been tweaking it over the last few smokes.  Is this product beneficial for a horizontal setup?  I typically am doing shoulders, ribs, chicken.  I wont do much Cold Smoking.  If this is recommended for my type of smoker, where would you place smoker inside the chamber?


I would bet the Tube Smoker would perform well in your smoker

Plenty of smoke

If you can't make it work, I'll buy it back

TJ


----------



## red dog (Aug 12, 2012)

I did my first smoke in my MES 40 yesterday using the AMNPS. I did two 3lb pork butts using a 50/50 mix of hickory and maple. I got 4 hours of smoke out of 1 and 1/3 rows of pellets. It took me two tries to get the pellets burning good but once I did it put out the perfect amount of smoke for 4 hours steady. The Mes 40 and AMNPS is one slick combination. It was one of the easiest and best smokes I have ever done. I would also like to say ordering the AMNPS from Todd was one of the best buying experiences ever. I ordered it at 11:00am on a Wednesday and had a order confirmation and shipping confirmation by noon. My AMNPS and 8lbs of pellets arrived in the mail Saturday. Thanks for a great product and great service Todd!


----------



## big game cook (Aug 13, 2012)

won one on the throwdown last month. i tested it out on my gas grill to see what it would do with just gas. put on at 5 pm right burrner on med the rest off. indirect heat.. the coals were on the last run at 10pm when i pulled it at 174. they smoked untill midnight. had a few tiny embers when i emptied it. thats impressive. i used oak. cooked at 230ish.  full story here.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/126171/butt-with-my-a-maze-n-prize-q-view#post_847129













100_0971.jpg



__ big game cook
__ Aug 13, 2012


















100_0973.jpg



__ big game cook
__ Aug 13, 2012


















100_0977.jpg



__ big game cook
__ Aug 13, 2012


















100_0978.jpg



__ big game cook
__ Aug 13, 2012


















100_0979.jpg



__ big game cook
__ Aug 13, 2012






its 2:30 am. just pulled from the cooler. look at that beautiful pink color under the bark. awesome. notice it pulls with plastic forks?













105_0981.jpg



__ big game cook
__ Aug 13, 2012






thanks amnps and smoking meat forums for the opertunity. it was like winning again. though the meal is tomorrow. but i snuck a few samples. awesome.

a winner. 5*

heres the sammies. prob as tasty as the sammie that took the judges vote.













pork.jpg



__ big game cook
__ Aug 14, 2012


----------



## ironhorse07 (Aug 13, 2012)

*My AMNPS would not stay lit the other day.* Start it out, put it in the MES 40, soon, no smoke, bring it out, starts right up again, put it back in, out again. Aha, no air! look around, I have a 3" elbow on my vent and I had closed the damper, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   I have an AMNPS and an 18" tube (and no Todd you can not buy them back) and I have issues now and again but it is either my fault, as in previous example, or because I get in a hurry. I already own a Traeger pellet grill so mostly I use those pellets because they are easy to get locally so I always have them on hand. If I dry them out a bit they work fine but straight out of the bag I think they have more moisture content. Pellet grills are induced draft so it is not an issue. Anyway, I have nothing but good to say about the A-MAZ-N products and I will purchase more in the future. Keep up the good work Todd.


----------



## bryantom (Aug 13, 2012)

Bryantom said:


> Glad to see that I am not the only person that the AMNPS won't work for.  I have done everything that I can think of and the pellets won't stay smoking, hell I can't even keep them burning and I'm using a propane torch to light them.


UPDATE:

After posting this Todd contacted me directly and was extremely helpful in trying to fix the problems that I was having.  After discussing my situation he gave me some pointers on what to do to keep my AMNPS smoking, and low and behold the thing smoked like a champ.  Two rows of pellets and they smoked for over 5hrs.  Just want everyone on here to know what a stand up guy Todd is and how wonderful it is to see some one back their product the way he does.  AMNPS comes Highly recommended.

Bryan


----------



## s2k9k (Aug 13, 2012)

TJohnson said:


> I would bet the Tube Smoker would perform well in your smoker
> 
> Plenty of smoke
> 
> ...


Now that's customer service!!!!!!!


----------



## shields (Aug 14, 2012)

Im looking at the pics up this page and he has the "maze" in a similar setup that I have.  I will buy the tube one if that is your recommendation though.  And I appreciate the offer to buy it back should it not work.  Not too many companies willing to stand behind their product like that.   

As an aside, I purchased a landmann firewood rack with cover.  The cover was like tissue paper and ripped in minutes.  I called their customer service line, emailed etc.  And they would not replace it with an acceptable replacement.   

So hats off to you for backing what you do.


----------



## jerry hines (Aug 25, 2012)

I have a MES 40 and was wondering which AMNPS should i get, Tube ? or others,  Ideas guys


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 25, 2012)

Get the AMNPS not the tube. The tube puts out too much smoke for the MES 

I would also recommend that you get some dust for smoking cheese and bacon. The AMNPS can use both and the dust burns cooler for cold smoking


----------



## frodaddy (Sep 5, 2012)

after reading the reviews I purchased one and I'm very pleased with the product and the customer service is TOP NOTCH! two of my bags of pellets tore open during shipment (UPS must have drop kicked it to my porch) and Todd sent me replacement pellets and a complimentary bag of pit-masters blend. The product works exactly as he says it does and I think its a great little invention. I have an electric smoker and my wood chips wouldn't burn consistently due to my burner coming on and off repeatedly (I have a rather unique homemade smoker that's very insulated and the element doesn't stay on constantly), this device was the cure. I can tell you the price is right compared to whats involved in forming and tack welding this little thing, I am a metal worker (aircraft airframe mechanic) and I could've built this myself but at the price Todd sells them for why would I, CHEAP!! Love the product, you won't be disappointed


----------



## smokeydokey (Sep 5, 2012)

OK, I'm sold.

Did a brisket, brats and baked beans over the holiday using the AMNPS for the first time, and was lucky to get ANY of it after the wolverines descended. the consensus was that it was among the best smoked meals I had every served the family... I have to agree. The AMNPS also made my job SO much easier. The heat on my propane Masterforge was much easier to control, and the amount of smoke produced was really perfect.

I just wish I had gotten one of these when I first started, It would have saved me a fortune in the long run in modifications. I don't think you need much else. Can't wait for the cooler weather to come to give this a run on some bacon and lox!

I can't recommend this high enough.

-SmokeyDokey


----------



## gmag (Sep 7, 2012)

I just ordered my AMNPS tube. I cant wait to get it!


----------



## lancehalle (Sep 8, 2012)

I'll add my 2 cents worth.  I'm fairly new to smoking. Picked up a Traeger a few months ago, and love everything about it, except it's tough to get the level of smoke flavor we like. Our favorite is mesquite, and have been disapointed with the results from most of the pellets available.

I purchased the 18" A-MAZ-N tube & some of Todds 100% Mesquite pellets. I used brand x mesquite (mix) pellets in the Traeger for heat, and the 100% mesquite in the smoke tube. WOW, pork sholder & chicken breasts come out super!

Todd has been very helpful in answering my questions via Email.

Next, I'll have to try some of his Pitmaster mix.

Lance


----------



## soxeboy (Sep 10, 2012)

S2K9K initial review hinted at a problem with this and propane smokers- seemed like he had to make a mod to make it work - is there a problem using it out of the box with propane smokers? was looking to buy one today to avoid having to stoke my smoker with wood at all times of night - THANKS for your help


----------



## rickypro (Sep 10, 2012)

soxeboy said:


> S2K9K initial review hinted at a problem with this and propane smokers- seemed like he had to make a mod to make it work - is there a problem using it out of the box with propane smokers? was looking to buy one today to avoid having to stoke my smoker with wood at all times of night - THANKS for your help


I would like to know this as well.  I have a propane smoker and would love to "set it and forget it" for smoke!


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 10, 2012)

soxeboy said:


> S2K9K initial review hinted at a problem with this and propane smokers- seemed like he had to make a mod to make it work - is there a problem using it out of the box with propane smokers? was looking to buy one today to avoid having to stoke my smoker with wood at all times of night - THANKS for your help


You might want to shoot Todd an email on your particular smoker. I believe the AMNTS (Tube) is the answer for your smoker not the AMNPS -


----------



## linguica (Sep 11, 2012)

I just ordered mine today. I'm hopping that i will be able to use it in my Weber kettle and gas BBQ. I Hope it also works in my electric smoker so I can do some cold smoking and make some more honey-maple bacon..........Yum


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 11, 2012)

Propane smokers use up most of the available oxygen, and leave little oxygen for the AMNPS to burn

The Tube Smoker has done well in a propane smoker

TJ


----------



## s2k9k (Sep 11, 2012)

soxeboy said:


> S2K9K initial review hinted at a problem with this and propane smokers- seemed like he had to make a mod to make it work - is there a problem using it out of the box with propane smokers? was looking to buy one today to avoid having to stoke my smoker with wood at all times of night - THANKS for your help





rickypro said:


> I would like to know this as well.  I have a propane smoker and would love to "set it and forget it" for smoke!


I hinted at this because  I had read in many many threads in this search:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=AMNPS+and+propane

Eric (forluvofsmoke), NWDave and Todd have done extensive testing with this and if you read Eric's and Dave's threads they explain it very well. In my quest to use the AMNPS the 3 of them gave me some great advice, we exchanged many PM's and I learned a lot. After I made my mods and was sure it was going to work Todd really stepped up with some more great help. Then just my luck, after all the research, building and testing the Tube comes out and it wasn't long after that I started reading how well it was working in propane smokers. I'm still very happy with what I have but if I had the choice to making the mods for the AMNPS or just throw a Tube in and go. I would choose the Tube. So any of you propane users who are on the fence about the Tube I would just go ahead and get one. I don't think you will be sorry!


----------



## rickypro (Sep 11, 2012)

TJohnson said:


> Propane smokers use up most of the available oxygen, and leave little oxygen for the AMNPS to burn
> 
> The Tube Smoker has done well in a propane smoker
> 
> TJ


Thanks for the info.  I just ordered the 18 inch tube smoker and a variety of pellets.  Can't wait to give them a try.  I am getting better at keeping a constant temp in my gasser so with the tube smoker it won't be long before I can actually sleep while the cook is progressing!


----------



## stoobie (Sep 13, 2012)

I've used the AMNPS twice now and it produces just the right amount of smoke.  No problems with it going out on my MES40, followed the suggestions I read here, pulled the chip tray out an inch as well as the loader.  Great product, love the Pittmaster's choice.  It fits perfectly on the bottom rails of the MES40, like it was made for that spot.  It also appears to be pretty indestructible, so I'll plan to put it in my Will to pass on to future generations of bbq'ers.  Thanks, Todd.


----------



## biged92 (Sep 13, 2012)

I posted the following threads under general discussions, but to make a long story short, the tube smoker works very well in my MF Dual Door propane smoker. 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/126997/my-amnts-arrived-this-week#post_854345

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/127124/labor-day-smokin-heavy-q-view#post_855749

I have used it 3 times now, and it has helped produce some great product.  Happy Smokin'.


----------



## mbatemantx (Sep 16, 2012)

New to this forum and smoking but have to add how impressed I am with the pellet smoker. The short story; Just used it today with my Weber gas grill and got some very good ribs.

The long story.

The past few weeks I have been reading this forum and wanting to get into smoking, in particular ribs and brisket.  So last Tuesday I finally decided to get a MES 30 and a AMNPS.  My AMNPS arrived on friday but the smoker is not due to next week at the soonest.  With it's arrival I soon began craving smoked ribs.  On Saturday I came up with a plan, I bought some ribs from the store, some rub from a local BBQ joint, and puzzled over how to use my gas grill to smoke. Checked it for temperature and where the knobs should go to have a certain set temperature and burned in the ANMPS.

The grill has an open bottom that goes to a collector/funnel and into a drip pan.  What I came up with was putting the ANMPS in the collector piece, setting the grill to around 225 and placing the ribs over the burner that was off.  It worked out very well as shown from the picture below.  I would not say they were great, but they were very good.  

Now I am even more confident of what I can do with my new smoker.













2012-09-16 17.11.32.jpg



__ mbatemantx
__ Sep 16, 2012


----------



## chrisblunck (Sep 17, 2012)

Hello, I am new to this forum, but have been using Todd's AMNPS for almost a year now.  I was so impressed with this little wonder, I talked a few of my friends into buying one as well.  I have a MES 30 and love not having to dump chips every hour now.  A few things I noticed about the AMNPS when hot smoking though was that I could only get around 4-6 hours of smoke time when  using the AMNPS on a hot smoke.  Another problem I had was when doing long cold smokes, the pellets would raise the internal temp a little more then I liked. I did however come up with a fix to all these problems that now gives me between 14-16 hours on a single load with my AMNPS.  I thought I would share it with you all.  I call it the Mail box mod! 













016.JPG



__ chrisblunck
__ Sep 17, 2012


















017.JPG



__ chrisblunck
__ Sep 17, 2012


















018.JPG



__ chrisblunck
__ Sep 17, 2012


















019.JPG



__ chrisblunck
__ Sep 17, 2012






Now I can do true cold smokes as well as hot smokes with water, and have no issues at all getting that beautiful thin blue smoke!  Thanks Todd for a great product.


----------



## daveomak (Sep 17, 2012)

Chris,  evening.... Great innovative adaptation to the MES..... I like it.... I think I will try that on mine.....   Dave


----------



## big game cook (Sep 18, 2012)

nice mod. you just never know what youll see next. good for cheese i bet. no heat at all. i used the amnps i won in the july throwdown to smoke my sept throwdown entry.


----------



## daricksta (Sep 20, 2012)

In one of the posts here, a member said that there's no creosote or acrid flavors with the AMNPS. I heartily agree! I just talked to a friend last night who was complaining about that problem with his smoker. I wished I had read this thread before today because I forgot to tell him about Todd's AMAZEN products. I need to get his email address.

I love my AMNPS and Todd's wood pellets. I've done test smokes using that and using wood chips with my MES 30 and I get the same great flavors with the AMNPS with less work. With the pellet smoker, I just pour on enough pellets for my smoke and that's it. With wood chips it seems like I have to refill the tray every 20 minutes or so. So far I've smoked briskets and spareribs using the AMNPS. Looking at the mouthwatering pics here, I need to expand my meat choices. I'm about to do my first cheese cold smoking this weekend.  I am very grateful for Todd's genius and his outstanding customer service. .


----------



## daricksta (Sep 24, 2012)

When I first joined this forum, Todd's name and A-Maze-N and AMPNS all popped up in different threads. I had just bought my MES 30 and thought wood chips were the way to go. I asked some questions about Todd and the AMNPS and to a person everyone raved about him and his smoker and his dust and pellets and his customer service. They were right on all counts.

With the AMNPS, I just fill it with the amount of pellets I'm going to need, and then set the torch to it to light it up. 10 minutes later, it's ready to go into my MES. I shut the door and that's really about it till I'm done smoking several hours later. With wood chips, I'm loading them into the smoker about every 20 minutes it seems like.

But I think more than selling great products, Todd gives probably the best customer service I've ever experienced, and that doesn't just include handling questions about the AMNPS, but also questions regarding smoking food. He's the man of experience talking and I've learned so much from him. I just email him with a question and get a response usually the same day.

Todd has made my smoking experience more fun--and more tasty. Thank you, Todd, for everything.


----------



## turkey mama (Sep 26, 2012)

I can't say enough about the AMNPS and Todd.  The product is terrific and works exactly as stated.  The service is always reliable and the shipping is fast.  The meats done with the AMNPS have just the right amount of smokey flavor.  I really love the Apple and Maple.  I just received the PitMaster Blend and am anxious to try it next.


----------

